# RB25DET Fuel Injector Question!



## firestorm13666 (Jan 5, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knwo any information about chageing the RB25's injectors form side feed to top feed injectors.If so what parts will be need and what other injector manufacters will work.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

firestorm13666 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knwo any information about chageing the RB25's injectors form side feed to top feed injectors.If so what parts will be need and what other injector manufacters will work.


Erm the only other RB I know of with top feed injectors is the RB30E/ET you could then use RB30ET injectors.....but if you don't live in Australia, good luck finding a RB30E/ET fuel rail..... 

I'll have to do that to my engine (RB30DESC...RB25 head on a Rb30E block) so I can use those 260cc injectors I got hold of, however I dont know how'll they will work with the RB25DE's computer.....if the impediance is diffrent = no go, with out a small converter cct....


----------



## firestorm13666 (Jan 5, 2004)

*Anyone going to help?*

Well is anyone going to help or know anything on the topic?I know that the RB25DET has side feed in injectors like the SR20DET.My question is do the side feed and top feed injectors use the same click for the harness?


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

The RB20DET and RB26DETT both use top-feed injectors. I doubt that the harness plug is the same as for the RB25DET, plus you'd have to verify whether the injectors had the same impedance.


----------



## firestorm13666 (Jan 5, 2004)

can anyone send em a pic of the two plugs to compare?One form a RB20 or RB26 and a RB25 thnaks.


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

what are the size of the stock injectors of a RB25det?


----------



## scoobster (Feb 7, 2004)

As far as i know the Fuel rail form the RB20DET will fit without any probs and once you can use top feed the sky's the limit on injectors but up-rated side feed injectors are limited and expensive


----------



## eh? (Feb 10, 2004)

1 WICKED SE-R said:


> what are the size of the stock injectors of a RB25det?


370cc


----------

